# Before Bath, After Bath



## DallyTsuka (Nov 5, 2011)

Before her bath, after smearing cat treat foamy spit all over her quills.... what a lovely messy face and head!



all clean after a bath!











she was very relaxed after her bath, she just laid in my hand for a bit lol she got a good brushing (with a toothbrush) and a nail trim and she was a happy camper after. until i put her down on the towel. then it was back into a ball lol

she still enjoys her baths, and thats the only hands on time she will really tolerate. :roll:

that's poke a roo for you!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

<3!

I love the wicked little grin of triumphant messiness!

And that the grin reappears as triumphant laziness collapsing in your hands while getting a toothbrush-scrubby massage from her human servant? Absolutely fantastic. What a thoroughly gleeful hedgehog!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha, I love those teefs!!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

SOOOO cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am 100% in love with this little girl!!! Look at all those smiles and those adorable toofers! Whatever she did, that first pictures spells, "VICTORY!" The next to the last picture focusing on that precious pink nose and mouth is wonderful! She is an angel in her sleepy-time pictures. Thank you for these pictures. They made my day much happier! She is truly a STAR!!!


----------

